
Ask HN: Is there no way other than remembering 'Passwords'? - devaroop
 We are increasingly subscribing to new services daily and the list of passwords keep growing. Each provider has their own rules which force us to create new ones just to forget the following day. And additional pain from those who force to reset every 90 days without allowing to use previous ones.<p>&#x27;LastPass&#x27; and &#x27;FirstPass&#x27; and &#x27;SecondPass&#x27; and all such utilities have slightly solved the problem, but are you happy?<p>Where is the world heading with identity management? Is there no other way?
======
orian
It's about the level you want to trust 3rd party. Many people already trust
Google / Facebook / Apple for auth and others just use 'LastPast', 'FirstPass'
and 'SecondPass'. And for a clarity, most consumer grade biometrics is at
funny low level.

I don't have a reason to think there will be anything better than new Apple ID
(which protects your email). Therefore, why would I (as a user) use any new
auth method? From my point of view, the auth problem is solved.

90 day policy is bullshit and even Microsoft started discouraging it. The
solution is to abandon the 90 days policy not to reimplement the wheel of
auth.

